# Tentativo di installazione di KDE 4... Ovviamente fallito...

## Tont

Se metto la flag qt3support mi appare questo:

http://nopaste.com/p/aWLWPpo2N

Mentre se la tolgo, mi appare quest' altro:

http://nopaste.com/p/aekD3b9olb

Cosa posso fare? Mi conviene usare layman?

----------

## lobotomia

rimuovi le vecchie qt, dovresti risolvere  :Smile: 

----------

## Tont

 *lobotomia wrote:*   

> rimuovi le vecchie qt, dovresti risolvere 

 

Non ho risolto nulla...

----------

## table

 *Tont wrote:*   

>  *lobotomia wrote:*   rimuovi le vecchie qt, dovresti risolvere  
> 
> Non ho risolto nulla...

 

io andrei di emerge -C dei vari pacchetti da qt-test a qt-opengl

poi rilancerei il comando

----------

## Tont

 *table wrote:*   

>  *Tont wrote:*    *lobotomia wrote:*   rimuovi le vecchie qt, dovresti risolvere  
> 
> Non ho risolto nulla... 
> 
> io andrei di emerge -C dei vari pacchetti da qt-test a qt-opengl
> ...

 

Ce l' ho fatta, è bastato disinstallare tutti i pacchetti riguardanti le QT e ce l' ho fatta, compilerò nella notte KDE  :Very Happy: 

----------

## table

 *Tont wrote:*   

> compilerò nella notte KDE 

 

Come dovrebbe fare ogni buon utente gentoo   :Laughing: 

----------

